# Massacre Aboard the BELLA!!!



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Took a buddy of mine that I work with out Fri. He had never done any offshore fishing before, so I thought I would break him in right with some Reef Donkey jigging. Stop at the I-10 bridge rubble. Immediately start marking AJ's. I explain the whole concept of jigging to him. He listens well, 6 drops, 6 fish. 1 keeper. Not bad!! I decide to get in on the action with him and set up a drift. Break out the new Okuma Cedros jigging rod with the Daiwa Saltist black reel I got for Xmas from the Mrs. Butterfly jig down....SLAM!!! FISH ON! After about 10 or more AJ's we decide to head for the Chevron for some bigger fish and hopefully some variety. Same thing at the Chevron. Our friend Mr. Barracuda and his twin 4ft brothershowed up to eat some of our AJ's. By the end of the Chevron it was: 15 or more Aj's, 1 nice gag (on a jig baby!!) , and an endangered gulf red snapper....:doh. Anyways, not a bad day. Home by 4, seas about 3 all day. Mostly rollers. Shae had an awesome time, and I believe he's hooked! Apparently it will not let me upload any pictures right now, so I will try tomorrow.

Bob


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn, I got to set a day aside after reading a report like that. :banghead:banghead

Great report, you got the blood pumping a little. :letsdrink


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job Coach! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Excellent report with good info. Did you buy the Cedros in pensacola? I would love to see one first hand.Just wonder how they compare to the trevalas.


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Great post !!! Sounds like a great day..:clap:clap:clap


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I ordered the Cedros offline b/c nobody around here sold them at the time. When I first got it in I thought, "there is no way this thing is going to be able to manhandle a fish." I was so very wrong. The saltist reel puts out something like 25 lbs of drag. It's spooled w/ 100lb braid w/ a 80lb fluoro leader. That rod maintained all day long without a single glitch. It was bowed completely in half fighting the grouper and looked great!! It has a very sensitive tip that let me feel every bite, bump, and flutter of the jig, but was strong enough in the butt section to haul them out of structure. Can't wait to use her again. It just became my favorite combo!! I hope to be able to post some pics tonight.

Bob


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you for your reply. I have the Saltist in the 30 size on a trevala rod. Great combination. It is incredible what these new rods are capable of. That slow flex of the rod really takes the strain off of you fighting a fish. When you are bowed up does the line touch the foregrip?


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Not even close. That's the main reason I bought the Cedros. I didn't feel good about paying $100 for a rod only to have it cut the foregrip open. And the fact that the Saltist isn't a levelwind, you need the room to use your thumb without getting it cut off. The Cedros has an exposed blank butt section that works well under the armpit. It's well balanced and I had very little arm fatigue at the end of the day (mostly from fighting AJ's and Grouper). The foregrip of the Cedros is spiral wrapped and is very comfortable. All in all, one of the best rods I've ever bought. Can't wait to get out there and try it on a manfish!!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I looked at the heaviest Cedros made at J&M Tackle, I was planning on buying it, but it seemed flimsy to me. Also, it was much heavier than the Trevala because of the metal reel seat/clamps. I did like the 2 piece butt and the foregrip though. I'm just going to get another XX heavy Trevala for my Torium, much more of a rod in my eyes.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow,first time offshore fishing and you throw the guy right into the thick of things AJ fishing and jigging none the less. Man your heartless!:shedevil I like your style and good report,thanks. I may have to head out back spasm fishing next weekend if the weather holds out.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

You gotta break him in right!! He held out like a champ! Josh, give me a shout sometime and I will try and get up with you to show you the rod. I didn't even get the extra heavy, and it pulled up that grouper no problem!! I was skeptical at first myself, I also thought that the rod would be too flimsy....Wrong again!! I am a firm believer now! They also come with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

How does it work bottom fishing with 6-8 onces of lead?....maybe I'm wrong


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

The main design of the rod is for jigging ( I assume you mean a 6oz jig?) I have some 6 and 8oz lead heads that I will try out and let you know. I was using the 320gr jigs and one extremely long speed jig that I think weighs about 4-6oz, as well as a 10oz diamond jig. It handled all those jigs great and kept in contact with the jig the entire time. You could literally feel the jig flutter. One time my diamond jig got fouled after a bite and you could tell immediately what the problem was. That's what we caught the red snapper on as well as several of the AJ's. I'm impressed with the combo. You should try one out if you get the opportunity.

Bob


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I mean bottom fishing with squid/etc. Is it stiff enough to set the hook?


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (2/12/2008)*I mean bottom fishing with squid/etc. Is it stiff enough to set the hook?


No more hook setting for reef fish you just reel now.


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Were you fishing out of Pensacola Pass or Destin Pass??? Thanks.........



AJ


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Not sure as far as setting the hook goes. That's a good question. I think if you intend to bottom fish you need a stiffer rod. This rod is jigging specific. Kind of like trolling with a 12ft surf rod, know what I mean? I will try an experiment with it and see what happens. Fortunately when you're jigging, there's not much hook-setting involved. We fished out of P'cola pass. The I-10 bridge rubble is only about 13 miles and the Chevron is about another 6 or so past that. You should give it a shot. The bite is hot right now. Not all monsters, or even all keepers, but still fun none the less.

Bob


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Finally added pics, sorry so late!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats great report..too bad you couldn't get him hooked up with one of the cuda's :bowdown


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

You will be surprised what these jigging sticks can do bottom fishing with the braided line,circle hooks and a locked down drag. With the rod bending so much you don't gain much advantage lifting the rod like a traditional grouper rod. I just have the rod pointed down and when the circle hook finds it home crank for all your worth. You can start to lift and use the flex of the rod after you get him off the bottom. My experience is limited to the small gags {5-15} that you find inshore. I imagine that deepwater grouper digging is another ballgame. Then again if you are using one of the stout jig sticks the same system might work.


----------

